# When is the last time you led someone to Christ?



## Reformed Christian (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought it would be more appropriate to post a new thread than to introduce this comment in the discussion on Calvinism and the gospel. 

In my own personal experience I was a student at Tennessee Temple University (the home of Reformed theology - NOT) when I first began seeing the Doctrines of Grace. And for some time I was simply paralyzed when it came to evangelism. I was afraid of saying the wrong thing - or manipulating someone into coming to Jesus.

After some time, I must confess, the zeal I had for sharing my faith and evangelism weakened. Calvinism did not do this, but my own spiritual pride. What I find interesting is that typically when someone, usually an Arminian, charges Calvinists as being cold to evangelism we immediately jump to our "heros of the past." Examples:

"Charles Spurgeon was one of the greatest soul winners in the church."
"The SBC and their missions movement was founded by Calvinists."
"Edwards' Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God was preached by a Calvinist."
"George Whitefield preached the gospel to thousands in the open air"

But rarely do we hear, "Brother, why don't you come visit our Thursday evening outreach." Or, "Let me introduce you to Mike. He's my neighbor that I led to the Lord."

I'd love to hear your testimonials of how the Lord has used you!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 6, 2008)

Reformed Christian said:


> I thought it would be more appropriate to post a new thread than to introduce this comment in the discussion on Calvinism and the gospel.
> 
> In my own personal experience I was a student at Tennessee Temple University (the home of Reformed theology - NOT) when I first began seeing the Doctrines of Grace. And for some time I was simply paralyzed when it came to evangelism. I was afraid of saying the wrong thing - or manipulating someone into coming to Jesus.
> 
> ...



My experience is exactly the opposite. I have more zeal for the Gospel now that I know what it is and Who converts the heart. For the past several years I have been either involved in catechizing adults and children and, for the past 3 years, helping to get a Baptist Church back on its feet with teaching that actually reflects the true Gospel.

I don't hesitate to invite people to our Church and the people are very happy to hear a Gospel that reflects the surety of a Promise that cannot fail.


----------



## Herald (Jul 6, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> My experience is exactly the opposite. I have more zeal for the Gospel now that I know what it is and Who converts the heart. For the past several years I have been either involved in catechizing adults and children and, for the past 3 years, helping to get a Baptist Church back on its feet with teaching that actually reflects the true Gospel.
> 
> I don't hesitate to invite people to our Church and the people are very happy to hear a Gospel that reflects the surety of a Promise that cannot fail.



Well said. For many ex-Arminians there is the risk of over-compensating for previously skewed soteriology. I completely understand Josh's comments. He's right. I also understand Rich's comments. He's right too. With the blinders lifted off we can finally see the gospel in truth. We can proclaim it to the lost and help it grow in the newly converted without obligation. It has become our joy to do so. 

I echo Josh's words. I don't know if I have actually _led _anybody to Christ. I am convinced that God has used me in _His _divine plan to be part of _His_ calling a sinner to repentance. To be used by God in such fashion is a joy in and of itself. But I recognize I am but a cog. All glory, honor and praise belongs to God who saves by His marvelous grace.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 6, 2008)

When I was a Royal Ranger Commander at a Charismatic Church in Manassas, VA I distinctly remember that boys in the Royal Rangers (the Assemblies of God version of the Boy Scouts) could earn merit badge points for "winning a boy for Jesus."

This view of the Church as a "notch in the belt" attitude toward the Church is completely faulty. People who are not even equipped for the task (i.e. children) are viewed as "missionaries" as if their immature understanding of what the Gospel represents is just fine just as long as the name "Jesus" is being mentioned.

I don't say this with disdain for those that are caught up in this error but for my dislike of the impoverishment of the Gospel that sees it essentially as convincing a man and then giving the evangelist "merit points" for what he did. I also lament the impoverishment of discipleship itself, which has most people "getting saved" and then being perfected by their performance therein.

If truth be told and I was measuring as these faulty standards measure then I could take credit for more than a few souls but I abhor that notion.

The way I see it, there are a lot of Churches with rocky ground and plants with no root whatsoever. The under-shepherds within have no roots either and continue to propagate a shallow view of Christianity and Evangelism that encourages all the other shallow plants to fake real fruit by making more shallow plants just like they. No tilling of the soil or concern about depth or understanding is a requirement. 

In fact, Bill Hybels recently lamented that the people who had been at his Church the longest and were most involved complained of feeling impoverished in their Christian walk. His response? He told everybody that the Church needed to help them become "Self Feeders".

Forgive me for going on a rant but I truly do not like the baggage associated with "leading someone to Christ" because it conjures up revivalism, shallow Churches, and all the other things that are so very wrong with Evangelicalism today. I'm not saying that Reformed Churches have no problems but, frankly, many of the problems of Reformed Churches today are due to the importation of revival attitudes into what used to be a rich heritage of Word, Sacrament, and Discipline that would create the fruitful lives that would invite the neighbor into a healthy Church where souls would not only be converted by the preaching of the Word rightly divided but also where men, women, and children could grow in the unity of the faith as is the requirement of the Great Commission.


----------



## Herald (Jul 6, 2008)

> many of the problems of Reformed Churches today are due to the importation of revival attitudes into what used to be a rich heritage of Word, Sacrament, and Discipline that would create the fruitful lives _*that would invite the neighbor into a healthy Church*_ where souls would not only be converted by the preaching of the Word rightly divided but also where men, women, and children could grow in the unity of the faith as is the requirement of the Great Commission.



Rich, I concur. More powerful than any canned personal evangelism message is the preached word of God, the ordinances (sacraments) of the church and the love displayed by the saints towards one another. I would rather fellow believers invite sinners to church where they can see and hear.


----------



## Reformed Christian (Jul 6, 2008)

joshua said:


> I think it's impossible to say certainly when I've _ever_ led someone to Christ. Only the end of time can show that. I would like to think that each time I have family worship with my daughter, that I'm leading her to Christ. I would like to think that in all the conversations that I have in which the gospel arises, that I'm "planting a seed" (so to speak) which God can use for drawing or hardening, as He sees fit.



Without a doubt we cannot know for certain who we have ever truly _led to Christ_. However the tenor of the scripture is not one of scepticsm where we doubt the profession of people and simply hope for the best. I echo and appreciate your statement regarding leading our little ones to Christ in our homes. My question stems not so much from those things (preaching the gospel in our Jerusaelm), but concerning our zeal and passion to see men, women and children come to Christ (in our Samaria).

We have and know the truth of Christ. We understand that the God of heaven effectually draws men to Christ. We believe that salvation is not dependent on my abilities or power of persuasion. 

In light of these things I'm asking how zealous are we to go out and engage our culture for Christ. I see that many in the Reformed camp can be just as "mechanical" - or maybe "wooden" is a better term - when dealing with sinners. Do we weep for those who are lost? Do we share our faith "as a dying man to dying to men." Do we not only stumble upon occassional opportunities to speak for Christ or do we prayfully seek them - that we might be instruments of God in the salvation of sinners?



joshua said:


> I do think that Revivalism has put guilt trips on the individual for not going out and "knockin' on doors," doing "personal evangelism," etc. in a mechanical fashion, when what we should be doing is loving the Church (i.e. holistically and the individuals therein), obeying Christ's commands, and attending the means of grace. By doing these things, we are also preparing ourselves to answer objections which oppose the gospel, to impart kindness to our neighbors, and be salt and light in such a way that opens opportunities to proclaim God's goodness to us, and invite the lost to sit under the ministry of the Word.



Yes, amen! The modern Finney Revivalism that has led to the "Evagecube," the Four Spiritual _Flaws_ and the Power Team is not the at all what I'm talking about. And though there is much baggage around the term "personal evangelism" - there is much truth. 

I was "led to Christ" as a 16 year old by a young man I worked with at a gas station. I had never been to church in my life. However, for months this young man consistently lived Christ in front of me. He witnessed to me. He shared gospel tracts with me. And one night I read those tracts - with the sinner's prayer and all - and afterward threw it across the room and thought, "What would everybody think if I became a Christian." As far as I was concerned that was it.

But the Spirit of God began to convict me of my sin. I became accutely aware of my own sinfulness and need for Christ. Over the next several weeks God brought me to end of myself. I wanted nothing else but Christ, but I had no idea "what to do to be saved." One evening, in Sept. '87, I went to work under deep conviction of sin. And this young man spoke with me about my soul. He opened up the scriptures and shared with me the love of Christ for sinners. And when I asked, "What do I have to do to become a Christian, " he assured me that "whoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved." He was no theologian. He was 18 years old.

And yet God used Gary to "lead me to Christ." He came to my house every week, bought me a Bible and began to read the scriptures with me. He invited me to his church where I was baptized. And the Lord used him not only in my conversion, but also to help me in my new walk with Christ.

So this is what I mean by asking the question. I don't ask to put a "guilt trip" on folks for not going to door to door or using modern "evangelistic" methods but to hear how the Lord has used some of you, as the Lord used Gary in my life.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 6, 2008)

Brian,

I hear you.

There were many people that God used to bring me to Christ. The result was that the Holy Spirit brought me up short, reveal to me that I was a sinner without hope in this world and that the only way to change my awful condition was to trust in Christ and in Him only. I praise God for the faithful witness of many Christians who shared the Gospel with me. In that whole process I was never brow-beated, push or cajoled. I was persistantly, gentlely and faithful pointed to Christ....and in a Southern Baptist Church no less! 

I have strived to be the same kind of faithful witness of Christ in all my years of being a Christian. Where I work is probably a good example. I don't "wear my religion on my sleeve". I do my job the very best I can, always assisting others in what they are doing. I respect people for who they are. I show that I have sense of humor but don't "follow the crowd". For this I am respected and even liked. I have earned my right to speak and I do when given the opportunity. I don't force Christ on anyone. I look for the opportunities to speak for Christ, largely during lunch break with other assistant managers. Even with that I am one of the assistant managers that others seek out to have lunch with. 

I have had quite a few opportunities to "lead people" to Christ. And I do. I am but a beggar telling other beggars when they can find the Bread of Life.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 6, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > My experience is exactly the opposite. I have more zeal for the Gospel now that I know what it is and Who converts the heart. For the past several years I have been either involved in catechizing adults and children and, for the past 3 years, helping to get a Baptist Church back on its feet with teaching that actually reflects the true Gospel.
> ...



 Well said Rich, Bill, and Josh.

Certainly, over the years, I can say that many seeds have been planted, and much watering has been done, but only God can give the increase! To attempt to answer the question, as worded: "When is the last time you _ led someone to Christ?" is impossible.

I once heard someone say it this way: "Everyone I've led to the Lord has backslidden, so now I just faithfully preach the Gospel and leave the results to God." 

As Packer, points out in Evangelism & the Sovereignty of God, when we truly grasp the truth that it is not up to us convince the unsaved that we have our greatest freedom in proclaiming the Gospel. I think it was Walter Chantry's little book, Today's Gospel: Authentic or Synthetic? that most helped me grasp this. 

Some where in that book Chantry writes about the purpose of evangelism. He asks, "What is the purpose of Evangelism?" He points out that many modern Christians would answer the purpose of evangelism is to lead people to Christ. But Chantry says, "No! The purpose of evangelism is that God would be glorified by the preaching of His Word."_


----------



## Reformed Christian (Jul 6, 2008)

joshua said:


> I, for one, do not think that the average Christian layman is to have this unbearable burden of having to go out and individually "share their faith," in the way it is understood these days.



Joshua, I hope that I have not come across as attempting to place some "unbearable burden" upon people in regards to evangelism. I'm simply saying that as Christians should have a passion to share our faith and a desire to see people come to Christ.

I preached for 11 years a local Fundamental Independent Baptist (FIB) homeless mission. They had preaching every night of the week. I was the ONLY Calvinist (and didn't use terms, only the scripture). I saw preachers come and go. The would "blow in, blow up and blow out." I tried to get there an hour early every evening - and stayed long after to have a meal with these guys and get to know them. I was able to develop a relationship with these guys over years that allowed me to get to share the gospel - both in preaching and in our personal conversation.

I understand that the "average Christian," to use your term, is not called to a life of "soul winning" (btw, that sound you just heard was the sucking wind of my FIB friends), but we are called to share our faith - to point others to Christ. There is no being "salt and light" outside of the gospel - not just lived in front of sinners but shared - else we are left with little more than morality and civility and the sinner thinking we're just "good folk." Again, Gary was no theologian, but he could testify as the blind man, "I once was blind, but now I see!" 

There may have been more wisdom in entitling my question, "When was the last time you had the opportunity to _point_ someone to Christ?"



joshua said:


> When a layman decides to share his faith, that's fine ... but the ultimate goal should be to bring a person under the sound preaching of the Gospel, and discipleship into the local church. I am probably saying things in the wrong manner, but I hope you understand the distinctions I'm *trying* to make.



Brother, you'll find no argument there. When we consider who is most "qualified" (not sure I like that term, but I'll use it) to deal with the sinner, it is those who have been called as stewards of the mysteries of God. And there is no place more appropriate to bring the sinner in need of Christ than under the sound preaching of the Word of God. I *do* understand your point. Amen.



joshua said:


> ...what I'm saying is that every Christian shouldn't have such a responsibility of burden placed on them to be like Gary. They should do the things that the Bible tells them to do.



Hmmm...again, I'm not speaking of a guilt trip or a "burden," but a passion to share our faith with those who do not know my Savior. Yes, God has gifted and built us all differently. Some are shy, introverted and not very articulate. Some of us break out in splotches at the thought of telling someone what Christ has done for us. I get that. And I'm not saying that every Christian should "be like Gary" - agreed! But might I suggest that every Christian should desire to see sinners saved - that we should "want" to tells others of what Christ has done for us! And that the primary fruit of the filling of the Holy Spirit was not tongues or miracles, but boldness - because even the apostles needed spiritual boldness that was more than human determination.

What I hear often when talking to Reformed/Calvinistic folks about evangelism is negative feedback, posturing, qualifying and "explaining" that smakes of a lack of zeal for the lost. I am often left standing there in these conversations feeling like the "Calvinist who just hasn't arrived yet" because I will ask my waitress before we pray if there's anything we can pray for in her life - or later whether she knows the Lord Jesus.

Please take this in the spirit in which it is written. I am not speaking of anyone here. I do not know you or your personal walk with Christ. I'm speaking of those I know personally.



joshua said:


> No offense intended in any way, Sir.



Brother, I appreciate you and your comments. Certainly no offense is taken.


----------



## Reformed Christian (Jul 6, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Rich, I concur. More powerful than any canned personal evangelism message is the preached word of God, the ordinances (sacraments) of the church and the love displayed by the saints towards one another. I would rather fellow believers invite sinners to church where they can see and hear.



Why should we assume that personal evangelism has to be some weak "canned message?" Certainly there is much that goes on in the name of "evangelism training" that isn't much more than a canned response and trying to manipulate someone down the old "Roman's Road," but I don't think I'd throw out the baby with the bath water.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 6, 2008)

There is only one person whom I might begin to say that I have 'led to Christ' (pardon the expression, previous discussions noted).

And that is my wife. We met by providence over the internet in the old days of msn chat, I witnessed via messenger and then via telephone, sent her tapes and tracts and a bible, and about a month later she was converted without ever setting foot in a church.

But can I say for sure that I 'led her to Christ'? No. God used me as an instrument, but what was it that broke through? When was the moment? Was it my words, or the words of the pastor preaching messages of grace that I sent her on cassette? Was it my writing to her, or was it the evangelistic writings of my pastor that I sent her?

We'll never know - all that we can know is that i) God delights to use human instruments and ii) God ALONE saves by absolute sovereign grace.

So was I used in her salvation? Certainly, and praise God. But did I lead her to Christ? No, He drew her. And I have never stopped praising His name for such a double blessing (a saved soul and a wife!).

I wish I could say that I know of any other case in the intervening six years where I have been so used. But I don't. However, what might God have done with the open air preaching I have done, with the child evangelism, with the door to door, with the pulpit ministry and the sermonaudio messages going (especially to florida, california and china) out at about 500 a month?

Do you know what? I don't really want to know. Soli Deo Gloria!


----------



## Reformed Christian (Jul 6, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> There is only one person whom I might begin to say that I have 'led to Christ' (pardon the expression, previous discussions noted). And that is my wife.



Brother, what a tremendous blessing! Praise God.

BTW, isn't SermonAudio a wonderful resource for expanding the reach of our ministries? I'm currently listening to your recent message, _Prevailing with God_. Here's a recent SermonAudio message and our church website.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 6, 2008)

Reformed Christian said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one person whom I might begin to say that I have 'led to Christ' (pardon the expression, previous discussions noted). And that is my wife.
> ...




Aww no! That message is awful. They all are. STOP! STOP!!

I'm going to listen to your message as reciprocation. It will make me feel better!

And yes, it is amazing to have been used in some way in the salvation of your own wife. I believe that God used that time in my life to show me that He CAN do anything He wants to. I've never quite been the same since.


----------



## Reformed Christian (Jul 6, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Aww no! That message is awful. They all are. STOP! STOP!!
> 
> I'm going to listen to your message as reciprocation. It will make me feel better!



Brother, I was blessed by the message! I've bookmarked your church's page so I can listen to others. I went back and took a look at Judges 13 to which you made a quick reference. That's an interesting passage.

BTW, when you have such a great English accent, you can say about anything and it sounds good! My wife tells me that when I preach my Southern accent really comes out. I can hardly say "think" without it coming out as "thank" - go figure!


----------



## KMK (Jul 6, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Do you know what? I don't really want to know. Soli Deo Gloria!





Thank you for those words, brother!



> Rom 11:36 For of him, and through him, and to him, are all things: to whom be glory for ever. Amen.



I am sending you a PM!


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 7, 2008)

"He that winneth souls is wise." -- Proverbs 11:30 


We all should have a zeal instead of a defensiveness about telling others about our Lord. Sure, the modern American church has ruined some of us on these things, but let's not throw the baby out with the bathwater. 

I think the phrase "leading someone to the Lord" is not unbiblical, as long as we see that the Holy Spirit has allowed this leading and was, in fact, the real leader. 

In fact, if someone is "led to the Lord" I would love to read about it on the Praises page. Of course, we are to give God the credit for everything and even thank him for allowing us any opportunities.

I really do think that some calvinists have erred in the other direction and have went too far the other way. Or they have reacted negatively or felt the need to rant against many zealous practices in our day.

SUMMARY: I think we should strip this phrase from misconceptions and then give a hearty amen to telling others about our Lord and leading people towards his glory. I would think we all should be leading folks towards the Lord every day. I try to lead my children to the Lord every day. This is not a programmatic system of steps, but a deliberate and inentional relationship.


I guess the "5 minute cold confrontation" model of evangelism has ruined this phrase. 

It is foolish to expect great returns on an investment in evangelism of a 30 second exchange of "Give tract-ask key question-give 2 minute speil to someone trying to politely get away from you-and then force a profession and tell someone they no longer have any worries because they are saved."

I see nothing of this sort of thing in Scripture. I see folks working through their closest ties of relation and evangelizing those around them. There is indeed a "household" principle in Scripture and a relational and friend principle whereby we can best start with the natural bridges that God has given us, not focusing on cornering a stranger. 


This is why I assert that loving and deliberately trying to bless all your contacts and relations is the best strategy.

Also, that is why I think churches, especially reformed churches, ought to prepare their people for witnessing. A better investment of time than passing out tracts might be a "Communicating your faith" class for laymen. It really does seem to be a team effort. The evangelism begins OUTSIDE the doors of the church and everything is done to bring the person INTO the church where many voices can add to the discussion. A stranger to the faith that does not like organized religion often is easier approached by family and then, once their resistance is reduced and their questins are answered, then the Lord often uses this to draw the person into the fellowship of the saints and there conversion occurs, or if already occurred, maturation can happen.


About props: The evangacube and other "lame" devices are just that --- devices and tools. I know folks who use simple books with different color pages (I always forget the colors, black is for our sin, red is for Christ's blood) etc. These are not subsitutes for the Gospel but I do not want to condemn folks who need memory aids to help them explain the Gospel or make it clear. The Romans Road is a good start, but the trouble is most people stop there. Summaries of the Gospel (and every tract is a summary), memory aids, even acrostics are okay if it allows you to more clearly communicate the Gospel. Perhaps the evangecube gets a bad rap (Ive never seen it) because it appears to make holy things into a flippant game. 


One possible dangerous trend when people start talking about folks that they have led to the Lord is the false idea that you alone are the only reason they are saved. 

The Lord is ultimately the reason, and besides him probably a host of other things in their life has led them to this final moment and you just happened to be the last straw or the person available to hear their confession. 

I have led people in prayer that had already been probably converted but they merely sought me out to confirm that the Gospel was in fact what they heard and that they had understood it correctly and then merely taught them how to pray. What really did I do? People always need to remember that some plant, some water and some reap, but the Lord is at work through it all and is that Heavenly Farmer with the Big Green Thumb. In the Mslm world, for instance, interviews of converts in some contexts stated an average of 14 years had passed betwen first hearing the Gospel and professing Christ. 

Even if we are to guard ourselves from false notions of what we should do and can do, we should be praying that the Lord would use as as much as possible, and also be searching for thos eopportunities.



Ha, P.s......

My last convert was the local Drunk, who just attacked my car last week with a machete. Obviosly one of my converts (surely not the Lord's work). Put another notch in my belt!


But I do praise God, and do so openly when a sinner repents and bears fruit.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 7, 2008)

Perg,

I don't think it's "defensiveness" you're reading but a difference in view about what the Church is about.

What is the Great Commission? Is it leading someone to the Lord in a one time event of surrender or is it baptizing and teaching everything that Christ has commanded?

Thus, for me, the question isn't: "How many people have I, at one point, introduced to the Gospel" but, rather, "Is the Church continuing in the mission to proclaim the News _and_ teach and train those that have responded to this News?"

Frankly, too many are focused on the first issue about how many they simply spread this News about freely and not enough about the second part.

Hence, the idea of _me_ leading a man to Christ neglects, in my mind, whether or not he is continuing in Christ. I'm not satisfied with a plant that flourishes quickly and then dies out in the noonday sun. Certainly such plants were generated in the process of telling about Christ.

My opposition is never with the idea of being zealous to talk about Christ. I was smoking a cigar with another Officer the other day and asked him if he attended Church. I probe like that all the time. I invite people to Church. I speak Truth to men and women and am unashamed to call certain ideas pagan and witness my hope in Christ.

But I'm not satisfied with a guy that repents in tears one day and then never shows up for Church on the next. I can't escape the words of the Book of Hebrews that necessitates an active discipleship and fearing together for all of Christ's disciples.

I recently reproved members of our Church (indirectly) by noting that I would hear regularly of the people the were "led to the Lord" and had "given their lives to Jesus". The question I always asked was "Where are they?" If they haven't been baptized. If they aren't in a Church being discipled in the things of God then they are not disciples. I frankly think that such practices merely make men twice as fit for Hell.

Now, I'm probably preaching to the choir on some of this Perg as you would agree with it. Nevertheless, I want to make absolutely sure what it is that thoughtful Calvinists are concerned about. They're not guarding their consciences from the fact that they don't like door-to-door.

It's just that, like me, they don't keep track of men and women that they first introduced to the Lord because they're more interested in the question about whether or not a Brother or Sister is still among the fellowship of believers because the days are evil.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 7, 2008)

Rich, I agree and I think I said all of that in my post above. 

I think we would agree in our views on the church and the importance of maturing the believers. 

I do think some calvinists are just lazy and so they either (1) construct theological reasons for not helping the arms of the church reach the lost world or (2) find fault with those that evangelize with deficient means or become reactionary about careless phrases. 


I have heard some calvinists put more effort into building beautiful screeds against modern evangelism than they ever did in doing any themselves. 



But, I think the substance of our two posts are the same. We are headed in the same direction and I am guarding against one pole and you are guarding against the other.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 7, 2008)

So... basically... from what I've read... no one here has actually had an unbeliever come to know and confess Christ as a result of their witness/ministry/evangelistic efforts?


----------



## KMK (Jul 7, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> So... basically... from what I've read... no one here has actually had an unbeliever come to know and confess Christ as a result of their witness/ministry/evangelistic efforts?



Interesting that a Presbyterian would see that there is an assumed connection between 'knowing Christ' and 'confessing Christ'. 

Sorry, that was


----------



## KMK (Jul 7, 2008)

After mulling over the OP, I have a question: Is the knowledge of who you have led to Christ accompanied by the knowledge of who you led to h*ll?

I mean, the Word is a two-edged sword, right? If I didn't lead 'Billy Bob' to Christ through my preaching, then where did I lead him?

Just this Lord's Day a very vocal athiest, through the providence of God, was in my church. She sat patiently while I preached until I got to the part about man having no righteousness outside of Christ, she walked out. Where did my preaching lead her?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 7, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> So... basically... from what I've read... no one here has actually had an unbeliever come to know and confess Christ as a result of their witness/ministry/evangelistic efforts?



Read it again. My wife! But Soli Deo Gloria is the key!!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 7, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> So... basically... from what I've read... no one here has actually had an unbeliever come to know and confess Christ as a result of their witness/ministry/evangelistic efforts?



I have.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 7, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > So... basically... from what I've read... no one here has actually had an unbeliever come to know and confess Christ as a result of their witness/ministry/evangelistic efforts?
> ...





Ivan said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > So... basically... from what I've read... no one here has actually had an unbeliever come to know and confess Christ as a result of their witness/ministry/evangelistic efforts?
> ...



Go easy on him guys, he's in the Army and reading comprehension isn't high on the list of priorities.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 7, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Go easy on him guys, he's in the Army and reading comprehension isn't high on the list of priorities.



Ouch! Coming from a Marine... that smarts! 

Seriously... sorry for not reading well. I'm so ridiculously busy right now... (Heard of that SPC Touma thing? Yeah, well, that is MY battalion...) I can't go into more in this venue, but I'm busy. Really busy. Please pardon me for not giving better attention before making my post.


----------



## KMK (Jul 7, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Go easy on him guys, he's in the Army and reading comprehension isn't high on the list of priorities.
> ...



Anyone who is serving my country the way you and Rich are, deserves a free pass in my book! Thank you both for your service!


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 8, 2008)

Before I was saved I did help lead people into sin.

After I was saved I helped people understand that they were not saved and did not want salvation if it was not as easy as they had heard from others. And thus I was the reason that a couple of people actually got "unsaved" and begin to greatly doubt.

..but, thank God, I have told folks about the Gospel. And sometimes there seems to be a response that "sticks."




I think that every encounter we have towards people when discussing religious things is either edifying or not. 

All we do in life is either TOWARDS Christ or AWAY from Christ.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't say that I have been as effectually used these last few years except in the lives of the teens my kids hang around. I witness to all their friends. And my middle son seems to be an Evangelist. I take a group of kids with us to Church and they have all professed Christ. More this last year then the years before. I also just witnessed to one of my very good friends lately about Christ's atonement for him. He was raised Catholic. I love handing out the Evangelism Explosion gospel tract. And I do it. 

I personally think the question ought to be, do we share the gospel with our friends. We shouldn't be ashamed to do such a thing. I know I have been slow to do it many times when I probably should have.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 9, 2008)

Reformed Christian said:


> I thought it would be more appropriate to post a new thread than to introduce this comment in the discussion on Calvinism and the gospel.
> 
> In my own personal experience I was a student at Tennessee Temple University (the home of Reformed theology - NOT) when I first began seeing the Doctrines of Grace. And for some time I was simply paralyzed when it came to evangelism. I was afraid of saying the wrong thing - or manipulating someone into coming to Jesus.
> 
> ...



Each day we are given is, and should be an opportunity to show by our life and lips the work of God in saving sinners.
We should always pray for openings among our daily regular contacts,and those providential out of the ordinary persons that come in our path.
Ideally we can get someone to come under the hearing of the word preached. Some feel that only the pastor is to evangelize. I do not share that view. The pastor should be the most equipped to present the gospel. 
But all christian men are to seek the qualities of elders and deacons.
The gifting comes from God or the lack thereof.
When is the last time you saw a pastor visit your place of employment and had gospel opportunities , and lunch break ,or at the water cooler?
Many pastors are active in visiting the sick,or shepherding the flock under their charge,yes. But the scripture says we are an epistle known an read of all men, 2 Cor


> 2Ye are our epistle written in our hearts, known and read of all men:
> 
> 3Forasmuch as ye are manifestly declared to be the epistle of Christ ministered by us, written not with ink, but with the Spirit of the living God; not in tables of stone, but in fleshy tables of the heart.
> 
> ...


The world most of the time is reading us, before they have a chance to hear out pastor.
Last week a person I met at a yard sale wound up visiting the church. I had gotten into a discussion with the home-owner [ about 2 hours worth of discussion ]about the word of God. Their were plenty of questions asked and answered. I gave out the sermonaudio website , as well as the Answers in Genesis, site [ the home-owner was a scientist]
Two of the other people listened to the discussion and got involved in it. I handed out some old church bulletins I had in my bible and invited them to come out to hear the word preached.
If we read and learn much from the scriptures and never put it out in front of a perishing world we sin.
I do not think of it in terms of leading people to the Lord as much as it is presenting the claims of Christ as clearly as is possible .


> 14Now thanks be unto God, which always causeth us to triumph in Christ, and maketh manifest the savour of his knowledge by us in every place.
> 
> 15For we are unto God a sweet savour of Christ, in them that are saved, and in them that perish:
> 
> ...


 Some of the people have come out and visited church. Some have come out and professed faith and are perservering in the faith. Some come and go.
One plants ,one waters but God gives the increase.


----------

